# 2008 Synapse SL geometry same as current?



## WeakSister (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm considering buying a 2008 SL, but can't find the geometry chart. Anybody?


----------



## bigreen505 (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm not sure why, but Cannondale took down all the archive information. Look at the bike. If it looks the same as a current frame, it is the same. If it doesn't look the same, it's not the same. I don't remember whether the switch was 2008 or 2009. The newer geometry has a slightly taller head tube, but I don't remember the other changes. Newer bikes are swoopier where the older bikes looked more traditional.


----------



## erict (Apr 4, 2011)

I was looking for similar geometry information for a 2005 Felt not long ago and stubled on a site that basically takes snapshots of tons of websites routinely. The site is called the Internet Archive Wayback Machine . I was a bit skeptical until I tried it. It's a bit clunky, but once you get the hang of it seems to work fine.

Here is the link to what you're lookin' for: 2008 Cannondale SL Geometry

(edit- I just tried the link and it works differently - you may have to go to the top link, search www.cannondale.com, then click on the timeline date "2008". Once there, click on June 1 or thereabouts and you should see the online webpage displayed.

Good luck -


----------



## Brazos (Jun 20, 2009)

I am not 100% but believe in 2009 the Synapse came out with a longer head tube. I have a 2009 model and I bought my wife a 2008 frame and built her a bike. Her bike has a shorter head tube. Both bikes have alloy frames. The only reason I am not sure is that I ordered her frame from Cannondale thru my LBS. They said they had a new, left over 2007 Synapse frame. When I got the frame I am fairly certain I remember the tag on it saying 2008. So I assume it is a 2008 frame model. Bigrenn505 is correct that there was a change to a longer head tube around 2008.


----------



## erict (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's a link to all of the old Cannondale catalogs - you should be able to find what you are looking for here: Vintage Cannondale Catalogs


----------



## WeakSister (Oct 30, 2009)

thanks --- got the info I needed


----------

